# Goodbye Brian & Welcome Stewart: Devon Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It's with much regret that I have to announce that Brian (aka - brittan) has decided to step down from his Regional Rep position in Devon. Brian is my local rep and I have been along to most of his meets which I've thoroughly enjoyed.

Brian will still be very active in many of the longer TTOC trips each year as he normally go on trips to Scotland, EvenTT, Europe, Big TTour, ClanTT, ADI etc.

And on that note I would like to introduce Stewart (OeTT) who will be replacing Brian as the new Devon Regional Rep.

Best of luck Stewart and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Brian but I'm sure I'll see you around  Welcome Stewart


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bye Brian [smiley=bigcry.gif] see you up here at the meet 

Hi Stewart welcome


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good luck in the new role Stewart.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to see you go Brian, I'm sure that we'll meet up at various events. Looking forward to Stewarts posts in the events section.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats to Stewart, all the best in your new role 

Sorry to see Brian step down, he has done excellent work over his period of time as a Rep 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome Stewart, let the repping begin.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Fold. Just over the border give me a shout if you need any help.
Stu


----------

